# Dopp Kit/Travel toiletry bag



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Eagle Creek bag has made its match. Nylon inside is kinda tearing up. Needing something but can't decide between a dopp kit or a toiletry bag, like at LL Bean or Land's End. Eagle Creek one had pockets and things and I dont know if that helped or not, maybe wasted space rather than just tumble it all in anyway?

Leather, I think, would not be a good call since water would get to it and I am thinking just in case something came loose or leaked, especially on an air plane.

I was thinking that the Bean one actually would not hold as much since unless it fits in a pouch, it would fall out when you hang it up

So I think it may be down to these, and if someone who travels more than me can opine, great. Worried about leakage into the interior

Leather from Duluth, one of the roomier ones. Polyester lining, so is that like plastic-covered or will it look through?

https://www.duluthtrading.com/leath...RN#start=9&cgid=mens-accessories-bags-luggage

Duluth nylon, hanging option, probably a bit better than an LL BEan option?
https://www.duluthtrading.com/cargo...K#start=15&cgid=mens-accessories-bags-luggage

Orvis leather, small sized, but I can get it personalized
https://www.orvis.com/p/leather-shaving-kit/44gk

Orvis nubuck, a bit bigger

Orvis hanging option, like a dopp kitt that hangs more so than the multi compartment LLBean

Two options from Etsy: Advantages are much cheaper and waxed canvas, so cheaper than a Filson, but one has plastic overlay, the second a bit nicer trim on the outside

https://www.etsy.com/listing/195862820/mens-personalized-toiletry-travel-kit
https://www.etsy.com/listing/635512995/monogrammed-dopp-kit-personalized


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

You might want to take a look at Col Littleton's shaving kit/bag options. Mine is the GP #1 Bag and it has served me remarkably. They cost a bit more, but in my book, are worth every penny!


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Bass Pro - not a great look but super big, cheap and functional. Nothing fancy, but leak proof lining. Huge as far as cubic inches, almost a third bigger than the others (495 vs 385 or so).

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/white-river-fly-shop-shaving-kit

Two big compartments, side zip for like bandaids, medicine, toothbrush. Water proof outside and inside looks to be able to keep leakage contained.

Just ordered the bass pro one. I mean, I overthink and it was the largest, with the nylon inner, and $10.93 shipped to the house


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
A functional bag, that could not be more nicely priced...hard to see how the Bass Pro bag could not prove to be a great value for you! Enjoy that bag!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Confession: I use ziploc bags. 

I individually wrap things in quart-size bags, then consolidate all that in a gallon storage bag. All possible leaks isolated and contained, and the whole can be easily wedged into whatever space.

That said, I have a few proper shaving kits wishlisted here and there; if I "upgrade", I'll probably go Filson.

DH


----------

